# Wellington Upground



## T_Squared (Apr 27, 2013)

Spend Sunday afternoon out at Wellington Upground Reservoir and had a decent day. A friend and I were just fishing from the bank and caught a dozen bass. They were all right around 1-1 1/2 lbs., the biggest was probably just over 2. We were having success with just about everything too! They were hitting a spinnerbait with a big gold willow blade, small shallow cranks, a jerk bait, and even caught the smallest on a bobbered nightcrawler. They were all caught roughly 15ft from the shoreline. Best success that I've had at Wellington, never have had ANY luck at Findley or the other Reservoir across the street. 

Went back yesterday around 4:30, to the exact same spot, and got NOTHING! Threw all the same stuff and no success. Ended up rigging a baby bass senko on a weighted wide gap hook texas rigged and was hopping it off the rocks, had a bite or too but I think I was too anxious and set the hook too quick without any results, probably a cat or two, not even the bass.

Few guys out on boats were pounding the banks and said they were having some success with small cranks but nothing over 2lbs. I must have just not been in the right spot.

I hope to continue to have some success from shore there, but as the heat of summer starts to come around I may be out of luck.

Any other shore angling suggestions in the Wellington/Lorain County area?

I drove down to Hinckley and fished Judge's and Ledge Lake about two weeks ago and was skunked too. Anyone have luck with bass in either of those two areas?


----------



## T_Squared (Apr 27, 2013)

No Lorain County fisherman willing to weight in?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## walleyewonder (Mar 26, 2006)

Try Spencer Lake in Medina County. I don't fish it for bass, but do a fair amount of kayaking on it for pan fish and cats and do catch bass in the ~2 lb range.


----------



## Canoerower (Jun 28, 2011)

I grew up fishing the up ground. We use to just sit on the south bank throw a worm out with a 1/8th o split shot and catch a bucketful. Then as the years went buy gramps bought a boat and he changed to bluegill and crappie. Wasn't to many evenings we wouldn't spend on that lake. Man I miss that old man. 
But as far as fishing goes it is a Great Lake, just gotta know what your doing there. The weeds have overgrown the place. In the summer they are all the way to the top in 60
feet of water. There's a jump in the middle with a trench around the edge of it. Within 40 feet of the shore is another trench that's good to hit for fish. Good bass, good crappie and bluegill. They use to be bigger but there starting to stunt with overpopulation. I've heard there's walleye and have seen great cats taking from there. Out back by that factory there's slag ponds that also hold fish I've heard, but it's trespassing and very very dangerous going in there. So I wouldn't recommend it. 
Another good place is oberlin res, carry in boats only but great fishing for crappie and bass. Also walleye in there but never caught one there. There are alot of nice places to fish around that area but due to fishing pressure in not to sure anymore. I haven't hit that area hard in about 8 years. But it hasn't been that long since I've been to the upground res. a good color by the way is pumpkinseed for the clear upground res.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Ok I read enough I fish it all the time deepest water is 37 ft no weeds what so ever grow to the surface in that depth the middle is super shallow the lake is kinda like a bunt cake pan fish the weed edges I have caught plenty of 3-5lb bass in there most are 12-15" fun lake to get a sore thumb on 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

